# ADGA registration- NOA- update new question Nubian doe tattooed



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

I have a Nubian doe that was given to me, no history known. (I have had her over a year) Would it be worth it to me to try to have her registered as "Native On Appearance"? 
How would I go about doing that? Do I have to have someone come out to the farm and look at her, or can I send pictures to someone via email? 
(And, if the latter is the case, is there someone on the forum who would be willing to do that for me? )

Donna


----------



## CarlinsDarlin (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*

Donna,
I also have a goat that I want registered as grade, so I have inquired about this. You need to get a senior ADGA member to come look at her (in person, from what I understand). They basically have to write a statement up that she "conforms to breed standard," and you submit that when you apply for her registration. It burns me up to have to register her as grade because I know she's purebred (she has an ear tattoo) but I can't track down any paperwork on her.
Kathy


----------



## Good Goats (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*

I was going to do that once, and I thought that you just had to send good side, head, front and back pictures to a senior ADGA member. Maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*



Good Goats said:


> I was going to do that once, and I thought that you just had to send good side, head, front and back pictures to a senior ADGA member. Maybe I'm wrong?


That's what I thought I had read too.........so I was hoping I could send Nina's pictures via email to someone on the board......


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*



> If a doe meets breed standards for a specific breed, she can be recorded as Native on Appearance (NOA) with a written statement of this breed appearance signed by an ADGA member (not a member of the applicant's family) that the doe being recorded conforms to a specific breed type. Either way, a certificate is issued at the same cost on a brown certificate and the goat is called a Recorded Grade. This goat's daughters by a Purebred or American buck of the same breed would be 50% American, and the great granddaughters would be American, provided there has been three consecutive generations of correct breed type (see American section). ADGA does not record grade bucks.


This is on ADGA website.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*

I won't do Nubians anymore because of the boer issue. Some of my 50% does you could have shown. But yes you can send photos to someone and they can write out the paper for you. You fill out an application of registration just like she was a kid, and guess her birthdate, tattoo her, put down for her sire and dam Unknown or unregistered and send it and the letter and your money. Vicki


----------



## CarlinsDarlin (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*

Vicki,
What about in the case of my doe who already has an ear tattoo? Would she be tattooed again? I have never been able to read the first one clearly. I know who her previous owner is, I just have never been able to get her to respond to any inquiries about getting paperwork on her. I do not know her lineage.

A second case - In the case of a doe with *known* lineage but no paperwork, is it possible to get her registered without the transfer being signed by the previous owner? When I first bought her, I was interested in getting a family milker only and didn't even consider that I'd need her paperwork. Now, two years later, I'd like to get it. I have her sire/dam info and her previous registered name, etc., but requests for assistance in getting the paperwork have not been answered. How difficult is it to get her registered as purebred without the transfer/sale paperwork? or is it even possible?
Kathy


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*

What have you done to try and track down the paperwork? If you have an ear tattoo ADGA should be able to match it to an animal. Then you can purchase a "Ever Owned" list and start the leg work. However, the goat may have changed hands several times and not been transfered.

Good luck

Jolene


----------



## CarlinsDarlin (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*

Jolene,
I specifically asked if I could read the tattoo, if they'd be able to tell me anything about her, previous owner, etc. They said they don't do that. They said they don't match tattoo information. They did ask the previous owner's name and checked and said she is not a current ADGA member - but I do believe the doe was registered under one of her kids anyway (Jr. Member) Maybe I asked the question the wrong way? As far as I know, I am only the second owner.
Kathy


----------



## Kaye White (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*

NO, ADGA will not issue papers on the doe with her former pedigree. The doe was sold without papers....either intentionally or for some other reason. Maybe the previous owner wanted it that way.

ADGA will not trace tattoos and I think this is a good idea. I've CULLED goats before without the papers and that was the way I wanted it. I've since started X'ing out the tattoos on culls sold through the barns. I didn't think the animal was good enough to carry my herdname and I would be IRRATE if ADGA sent papers strictly on the tattoo. NOW, we can go through the ADGA website and mark an animal as sold w/wo papers so there's no way that animal can have papers issued again.

Kathy...on the tattoo...re-tattoo her and be SURE when you send the application for NOA that put in the spaces...re-tatooed and the letters/numbers you used. This way if you ever decide to show her, and the judge finds some of the previous tattoos the papers say re-tattooed and you don't loose a leg.
Kaye


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*

Most breeders keep paperwork around when a doe is sold for less without paperwork. If paperwork is lost of a doe of mine is sold many times and I am contacted I charge $100 for the paperwork. It's a lot of time, a photo is sent, you have to read tattoos to me so I know it is the doe, I then have to usually send in for her paperwork and then send it in to you. If another owner already transferred her into her name than even as the breeder I then can't get copies of the paperwork only give you off my scrapie info I keep who bought the doe, then you have to contact them. It's alot of thankless busy work. Why I charge what I do once I get the papers fixed. Oh and lets not forget all the kids that then need registered 

Whatever breed, go to Nubian Talk and your district list and ask if someone knows who uses the tattoo XYZ in the right ear. Sometimes it rings a bell with someone. Vicki


----------



## CarlinsDarlin (Feb 8, 2008)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*

Thanks Vicki and Kaye. I appreciate the input.
Kathy


----------



## birdiegirl (Oct 26, 2007)

*Re: ADGA registration- NOA*

bumping this up because........

I just realized.....(duh, I never thought to look) that my Nubian doe has tattoos in both ears. Obviously, she could have been sold several times over without papers, and I do not expect to get the original paperwork to get her registered.

But, if I can read her tattoos, can I get her registered as NOA using the old tattoos as proof of her breed? Or do I still need to get a senior ADGA member out here to see her first?
DOnna


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

You will have to call ADGA. It seems that sometimes they are very giving with information and give out who owns the goats with the right ear tattoo, I know folks have found me before this way. Others they will not give out information so they go to the talk on yahoo associatied with the breed and ask...do you know who has XYZ as their right ear tattoo?

But if you can't find the person who has XYZ and they give you the old paperwork or sell it to you, than you do have to have a member give you a NOA letter....and register her. With Tattoos in her ears, you could also simply tattoo her in her tail.

What are her right ear tattoos? Also the left would tell you her age. vicki


----------

